# Is Anyone Else Finding It Harder to Justify Your Train Expenditures?



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I debated whether I should post this topic, but I decided to see get it off my chest and see if I am the only one.

I recently changed my mind about purchasing a set of Golden Gate Depot Milwaukee Road Hiawatha passenger cars. When they first were announced I felt that I had to have them. Everything about them seemed right to me. They will be 21" long, have passengers, LED lighting, accurate windows and doors ( a big deal for these cars as they are so unique), and be very prototypical in all regards. The only drawback was the price. AND what would I pull them with?

I justified it by saying it was a "once in my lifetime" chance for such a beautiful train that I have wanted for some time. That I would really regret if it I didn't do this. How could I not buy them? Was I out of my mind for even thinking of passing?

So I did it and ordered them from my favorite dealer.

Then the remorse and regrets began. What was I thinking? How could I justify spending that much on one train? Had I lost my mind? Was I obsessed and out of control? 

If you are still reading this tale of woe, thanks for your patience and persistence. After many sleepless nights, I canceled my order. I felt a great sense of relief and felt like I had done the right thing. 

I guess my question is, how do you decide where the line is on how much to spend on train purchases? How do you justify what you spend on your hobby? Do you ever have regrets or can you justify anything? 

Art


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am fortunate in that "She, who must be obeyed!" allows me a lot of latitude in buying over priced American Flyer stuff from EBay. It is good that there are very few train shows here, otherwise it may cause her to change her opinion on buying train stuff!:laugh:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't smoke, don't drink, don't chase after women. Still I don't have much money, so any purchases I make are greatly researched and debated. I've turned down many "wants" because of the cost. After all, when I pass on, my wife/kids will have to deal with my leftovers, so I keep the collection sparse.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

The values I put on trains tend to be what I paid for a similar item in the past. 90% of my collection is previously owned. I also considered the 3rd Rail SP cars but then realized a two car set would cost what I paid for 7 Lionel cars. 
I'll stick to used trains and fix them up if I have to. My MTH PS3 UP Challenger cost me half what the new ones go for and my FEF cost 10% of new though I expect to have put another 250 bucks into it before I am done.

Pete


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I try to keep my train expenses under $1500 a month. Sometimes I miss that mark but I promise myself to balance it out next month. Sometimes that doesn't work either.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

There are a 1001 engines, sets, cars, accessories I would like to have. Unfortunately for me the reality is no layout, no storage. Joining a club has allowed me to enjoy the hobby a little more. But have a closet full of stuff I can't run doesn't make me happy.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I think the “buyer’s remorse” issue is very real for many model railroaders. 

After making quite a few purchases, I have tempered my willingness to spend with some considerations like will I ever really run the particular train or will it end up sitting in a box for most of its life?

I find too, my interests change and evolve as time goes on. I recently went all out putting together a Lionel Shay with a number of log cars and a caboose. I was really into it then. I started to consider if this set would fit on any future layout of remain interesting to me. Now I am considering passing it on. 

The beauty is that the trains are tangible items that you can sell or trade. You may not get every penny you invested, but you can still come away with something. There are many activities where that can’t happen.

Art, there is nothing wrong with having a conscious when it comes to your hobby. It is a good thing.

Tom


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

QUOTE=Krieglok
Art, there is nothing wrong with having a conscious when it comes to your hobby. It is a good thing.

Tom

Thanks, Tom I needed that.

Art


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't justify my purchases.

If the bills are paid and I'm still eating I'll buy it if I want or need it for the railroad.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't 'justify' my purchases either, if I want it, I get it ...
But by now my layout has stablised, and extra purchases are few and far between ..


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

We had a 41 foot Viking Sportfish that spent half the year at Hatteras. And we fished a lot.

We sold the boat and took up trains. After the boat, we don’t have to justify anything. We are too busy counting the savings.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I sold some stuff to get some other stuff. I try for used. I went to a cheaper scale. I just make do with what I have. I have too much anyway. Rinse repeat. Sometimes it works...


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Chugman said:


> I guess my question is, how do you decide where the line is on how much to spend on train purchases? How do you justify what you spend on your hobby? Do you ever have regrets or can you justify anything?
> 
> Art


I've asked myself these same questions lately. Only two years in the hobby so those two years have been a heavy acquisition period. 

Lionel unwittingly did me a favor with one of their mistakes this year. I ordered their USRA Light Mountain steamer. I'm usually strictly diesels. Since I'm a MoPac guy, I figured this WAS IT! This MoPac steamer will be my one Legacy steam engine. It will be great! I preordered it and waited. During that time, I started to second guess myself about spending $1100 on an engine. It can't be justified!

Then the engine showed up with Missouri mispelled on the tender. I returned it for a refund. I'm taking that as a sign. That was too much.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

These days, I find myself only buying what catches my eye....I have so much train stuff, I don't need to buy everything that they put out.....used to do that when I was new in the hobby, but over the years, I've learned.....

Money is really no object for me these days, but why waste it on stuff I will have regrets over later.....hwell:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I’m a little bit more conscious about buying now. I don’t pre order anymore and have cancelled previous ones that are a year old. I’ve lost interest in them while waiting so long.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Bill Webb said:


> We had a 41 foot Viking Sportfish that spent half the year at Hatteras. And we fished a lot.
> 
> We sold the boat and took up trains. After the boat, we don’t have to justify anything. We are too busy counting the savings.


We've never owned a boat, but many have told us about the two happy days.

The day you buy it and the day you sell it!!


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have more money tied up in pre-orders for 2020 than ever before. Going to be a crazy year.


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a budget of around $100 a month that I put in a special savings account. All of my train expenses come from that unless I ask for something for Christmas. When we both retired, that was our agreement and it has worked very well.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

superwarp1 said:


> I have more money tied up in pre-orders for 2020 than ever before. Going to be a crazy year.


I recall those days all too well, Gary. But now that I managed to get past Lionel's latest catalog with ZERO pre-orders, I feel FREE. And it's a terrific feeling for sure.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> I recall those days all too well, Gary. But now that I managed to get past Lionel's latest catalog with ZERO pre-orders, I feel FREE. And it's a terrific feeling for sure.


I'm with you. Zero preorders this year. It's already paying off. The new FA's came in and the MoPacs are a ridiculous shade of blue. I had a hard time not preordering those. Now I'm delighted.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just the opposite…to a point. My wife and I have always been pretty frugal. Our income now outpaces our modest lifestyle, but the frugal habits persist. For years, I had a hard time justifying an expensive train purchase, but lately I figure, I have more bucks than I will ever spend so if I want something, I get it. But I still can’t justify spending more than $1K for a steamer.


----------



## WMnut (Oct 23, 2019)

Chugman said:


> I debated whether I should post this topic, but I decided to see get it off my chest and see if I am the only one.
> 
> I recently changed my mind about purchasing a set of Golden Gate Depot Milwaukee Road Hiawatha passenger cars. When they first were announced I felt that I had to have them. Everything about them seemed right to me. They will be 21" long, have passengers, LED lighting, accurate windows and doors ( a big deal for these cars as they are so unique), and be very prototypical in all regards. The only drawback was the price. AND what would I pull them with?
> 
> ...


The size of my layout, and my house determines how much i buy. Didn`t always be that way, all bills paid, some money saved, extra money in my pocket, to the train shop..


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I just back from York so I'm in no position to comment on expenditures.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just buy what I want, be it whim or a carefully thought out purchase. I've got bigger things to worry about than my model train budget.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I just buy what I want, be it whim or a carefully thought out purchase. I've got bigger things to worry about than my model train budget.


I am with you John!


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Art, I went through that with my 17 car Empire Builder.Also bought 4 F7s to go with it. I still went through with it but have since found it hard to justify another passenger train


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

biglionelguy said:


> Art, I went through that with my 17 car Empire Builder.Also bought 4 F7s to go with it. I still went through with it but have since found it hard to justify another passenger train


Wow, Matt that's takes a lot of real estate to be able to run that beauty! Must really make a statement though.

Art


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I don’t regret anything I’ve done in my life. I only regret what I haven’t done. 

Trains, among many other things, bring a lot of happiness to my life. Not only for the trains, but the people I’ve met because of them. I go through an intense process when I contemplate buying trains. 

1. Do I like it?
2. Can I affor...... I order or buy it!


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

*DITTO HERE*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I just buy what I want, be it whim or a carefully thought out purchase. I've got bigger things to worry about than my model train budget.


 I am on the same page as GRJ. Since I run only conventional Postwar Lionels/Marx/ K-Line etc. With a few Menards, MTH rolling stock thrown in. The expense is significantly less than running remote controlled Prime Movers. I may step up to Remote Control someday but the conventional suits me just fine for now. I like the thrill of the hunt so to speak. Going to Local Train Shows, Flea Markets, Antique Malls & Looking on Craigslist is about the extent of my Hunting Expeditions. Looking for bargains is part of the Hunt.

LATER


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

One thing that I feel needs to be mentioned. Scott Mann is all pre-order and makes a very limited number of units. He makes it clear that an order is an order and you are expected to pay for it... buyers remorse notwithstanding.

We have a number of engines and Virginian hopper cars on order from him now. We also have several cabs on order from Rev Malcolm. My wife knows, if something happens to me, pay for these trains. We gave our word and that is it.

Art in this case you cancelled on a dealer, not Scott. Maybe your volume with the dealer and a phone conversation were enough. That is your, and hopefully his, decision. 

Mine would have been different on this kind of very limited production item.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm glad you posted this Chugman, and it is well put. 

I understand your internal tug of war over such purchases.

But the short answer to your question in the title of this thread is N0.

I realize that model trains have "gotten expensive" in the last few years, or more specifically, that a premium level of detailed, big, feature laden locomotive has become very expensive. But I am lucky enough to be in a situation (empty nest, sorta retired but more still coming in than going out, retirement savings plan actually (miraculously) worked!) where I don't have to think about it. 

Right now, when it comes to buying model trains, model ships, or tools, I just don't think about the cost at all. I do exercise a type of control - with the trains I buy only what I know I have shelf space to keep save and neatly on display. 

This may change in the future but it will be because I run out of room.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Lee Willis said:


> ...I do exercise a type of control - with the trains I buy only what I know I have shelf space to keep save and neatly on display.
> 
> 
> 
> This may change in the future but it will be because I run out of room.


I have three acquaintances who shared your philosophy, Lee, but they unfortunately didn't have the self discipline to accompany it.
One bought a larger house when his train hobby (collection) "outgrew" his previous home while the other two rent climate controlled storage spaces for their respective collection "overflow" which they no.longer have room for in their respective home and apartment.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

Bill Webb said:


> One thing that I feel needs to be mentioned. Scott Mann is all pre-order and makes a very limited number of units. He makes it clear that an order is an order and you are expected to pay for it... buyers remorse notwithstanding.
> 
> We have a number of engines and Virginian hopper cars on order from him now. We also have several cabs on order from Rev Malcolm. My wife knows, if something happens to me, pay for these trains. We gave our word and that is it.
> 
> ...


That was the toughest part of this whole situation. I know the owner very well and discussed with him in person both when I ordered it and when I told him I wanted to cancel. We agreed that he would not have any trouble selling it to someone else and it would not be a problem. Either in his being stuck with it or in our relationship. Our relationship being the most important piece of the picture to me. I would not let him be stuck with it. I had to do this in person, not over the phone or via email.

Art


----------



## 9MM-Auto (Jan 4, 2011)

I buy most of my train stuff used off eBay, I like repairing things so this method works well for me. I scratch build most of my buildings because I think they actually look better than a mass produced model. I buy cheap used rolling stock that I make look expensive with some time and imagination. I enjoy building the layout more than running the trains, but the real enjoyment for me comes from seeing a locomotive I’ve repaired running through a scene on my layout that I have scratch built or kit bashed. 

I used to buy new stuff and mass produced items but found that this hobby was getting more expensive than I could justify... my current way of doing things is less expensive by far and much more enjoyable to me.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I got started when I "inherited" a few Marx Vanderbilt locos, some cars and track. The locos were prewar and needed some restoration. After a relatively inexpensive purchase of a Williams F7 ABA (w/PS1 installed) and 7 matching aluminum cars I switched gears to all prewar tinplate. I only buy old, rusted, or otherwise non original items. From there I do a "renovation". I don't consider it "restoration" as I'm not restoring to the original paint scheme or colors. I like the repair and renovation the best. The finished product - good looking and running trains. Some over 100 years old.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I found it interesting that some of the posters here on MTF spend 
more money in a year on trains than I spent on building a small layout with scenery, 20 locos and @ 130 pieces of rolling stock over a 15 year period. I do play with my trains and I do have FUN.


----------



## machinist (Dec 2, 2015)

Art,

This is a very interesting thread that has as many different thoughts as there are different individuals. Much of it depends on your personal situation. In my case, over the last year or so, I have had serious health issues arise which put a new perspective on things. I am also in a similar position as Jeff T, with no home layout and there isn't going to be one. I operate my trains in a club environment and already have waaay more "stuff" than I can ever use. With the above said, it has become much easier for my to justify NOT making new purchases. Those few that I will make will be limited to local roadnames.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

I can't imagine what it must be like to drop a grand on an engine without thinking about it. I have to justify _every_ purchase that isn't a necessity-my wife lost her sight 3 years ago and is unable to work so we get by on my meager income. Which means I save...and save....and save, doing my research in the meantime in the hopes of avoiding any regrets down the road. 

It helps that there's not much available in N that appeals! It also helps that I have no desire (or the space) for hundreds of locos and a gajillion pieces of rolling stock. I have other hobbies that demand a piece of that discretionary income pie.
I think it'd be much harder to exercise restraint if I were faced with the variety available in the larger scales.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I cancelled an order yesterday. It wasn't a big order, (just a boxcar) but it's not something I was going to run often, so it got the axe. However I've spent more this year than I have in a while on the trains.


----------



## GlennL (Dec 18, 2016)

Well, call me Cheap. The prices for O scale have been out of site, and for years now. Even to the detriment of the hobby. Getting started, if an actual youngster makes this a hobby it becomes a too expensive hobby for anyone. Video games are much much cheaper 
I’m hooked because I still have my trains from the 50’s and 60’s. My kids and grandkids have no interest. 

I love to just run long fast trains. As many as I can. Currently 11 runs. Sometimes too fast I use old track, scraps from the house or anything that I can add value, with little expense. I can’t justify running fast only for it to crash off the table. Besides, I love the old stuff. So as part of my hobby, I spend hours looking in flea markets, antique stores, Craigslist and EBay. The journey has become the reward when I find something at a great price. I’m my case, I’m too cheap to spend $10 or $100, so I have to really want it to do so. 


I


----------



## jay jay (Aug 30, 2016)

I am an operator, and only a collector by default. I have reached a point in my life in which I have more "train stuff" than I "need". My big acquisition decade was the 1990s, after I got back into the hobby. This year is the first in 10 years in which I purchased a current production locomotive, and then only because I REALLY wanted it. I have picked up a couple collections in that period, however, all PW stuff for me, and not to resell. I have never preordered anything.

My family is in the process of settling my mother's estate, which was the product of a 60 year marriage and 94 years of living. They had a lot of "nice stuff", and yet their offspring and grand-offspring are interested in little of it. Its a sobering experience to see things that were so important to them being donated or going into the bin. Whether my train stuff suffers the same fate remains to be seen. For now, I will just enjoy what I have.


----------



## lou1985 (Oct 24, 2019)

Not particularly. The max I'll pay for anything train is $500. That's an amount of disposable income I feel ok paying. I go into every purchase with the mind set that I'll never get the money I spent back and I'll just enjoy it. I don't have a massive collection (11 locomotives) but all are either high end Lionel or Premier MTH. I buy most of my locomotives 2nd hand, MIB, for half price. So no I don't worry about justifying my purchase. It's not taking away from me living/saving/surviving so I might as well enjoy it. Plus I don't have a massive collection. Everything has a purpose on my layout and every locomotive and piece of rolling stock I own is on my layout. No shelves, no extra stuff in boxes. I can go down to the basement, turn on the lights, and see every O gauge train I own sitting on my layout. It's pretty easy to keep track of what I have and want that way. Plus I better really want something to buy it, as I'll usually have to sell a piece to make room for it.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

jay jay said:


> I am an operator, and only a collector by default. I have reached a point in my life in which I have more "train stuff" than I "need". My big acquisition decade was the 1990s, after I got back into the hobby. This year is the first in 10 years in which I purchased a current production locomotive, and then only because I REALLY wanted it. I have picked up a couple collections in that period, however, all PW stuff for me, and not to resell. I have never preordered anything.
> 
> My family is in the process of settling my mother's estate, which was the product of a 60 year marriage and 94 years of living. They had a lot of "nice stuff", and yet their offspring and grand-offspring are interested in little of it. Its a sobering experience to see things that were so important to them being donated or going into the bin. Whether my train stuff suffers the same fate remains to be seen. For now, I will just enjoy what I have.


I am an American Flyer and operator /collector. Since I like to look at all scales here on MTF, I especially like the O gauge comments. Your comments reflect my buying habits as well. Like you, I did most of my buying in the '90s but also some in the previous years as well when I was working and had extra train money, some times a lot, so I bought a lot. Except for my Lionel TMCC system which I adapted to my layout of 50-60 year old AF engines as a track control and turn out control, I haven't bought any new stuff. I got most of my locomotives and rolling stock at shows, eBay and from a couple of collections I bought. I don't need all these new fancy electronic do dads that are in the new stuff. In fact I haven't bought much of anything for a very long time because like I you have more than enough train stuff. In fact I did thin my stuff out once buy selling duplicates. Now that isn't to say when I go to a train show I wouldn't consider buying an item. Just not a big deal now days. 

I too have had to deal with a relative's estate. It all went to auction because their offspring wanted little of it. It is sad to see 60 years of what was important to my aunt and uncle, being sold off as just so much "junk" to their children. 
I help out at an auction house. I have experienced the same thoughts since then about other people's estate sale items. That stuff was important to those people but not to their family.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Art, it does take a lot of real estate. Luckily, i have it. I'll try to put a video up of her running on the layout. Its a beautiful train


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

OK, here are the videos of the 3rd Rail GGD Empire Builder. Not sure why the camera is so jiggly since its sitting on the table in all the videos


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Matt,
None of the three would play for me.
Received notice to try again later. ???


----------



## GlennL (Dec 18, 2016)

11 now running at once.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

I’ll see if I can get it to work better when I get home


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

There I fixed it. Sorry about that guys


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Neat videos. A lot of bucks in that Empire Builder consist.

Bill


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Slightly less than the El Cap in the same vids but beautiful trains


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

biglionelguy said:


> OK, here are the videos of the 3rd Rail GGD Empire Builder. Not sure why the camera is so jiggly since its sitting on the table in all the videos


Nice videos, but I think your benchwork needs a bit of reinforcement to minimize the shake.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah John, it’s not the bench work cuz my fatty self can dance the jig in it. It’s actually the RealTrax. It transfers the vibrations and I had the phone sitting on the rails. I don’t like the track but because of the location of the layout, I didn’t want to spend a massive amount of time laying roadbed, track, and ballast but now I wish I had


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

Matt, those passenger trains are beautiful! Long, smooth running, and prototypical, very nice!

Did you order the Golden Gate Hiawatha set too? Probably hard to resist seeing that you live in Hiawatha country. 

Really nice.

Art


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Art, I had the Hiawatha and the Super Cief in order but due to major house repairs this year, 2 furnaces and air conditioners, new gutters, fence Snd driveway, I need to spend the money elsewhere. Coupled with the new puppy I got June 2018, money is getting gobbled up. I was sorry I had to cancel but relieved at the same time


----------



## Mooner (Jun 20, 2018)

Chugman said:


> I debated whether I should post this topic, but I decided to see get it off my chest and see if I am the only one.
> 
> I recently changed my mind about purchasing a set of Golden Gate Depot Milwaukee Road Hiawatha passenger cars. When they first were announced I felt that I had to have them. Everything about them seemed right to me. They will be 21" long, have passengers, LED lighting, accurate windows and doors ( a big deal for these cars as they are so unique), and be very prototypical in all regards. The only drawback was the price. AND what would I pull them with?
> 
> ...


I'm less than 10 years into this hobby and think the whole thing is stupid. I keep buying and building but I don't know why. I'm now seeing a psychologist but it hasn't curbed my spending habits. For those who are full of clarity and serious, you are morons. For those who are addicted, it isn't your fault.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

I've been accused of being full of _something_ on more than one occasion but it's never been clarity!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Not really slowing down, keep saying I will, but Patricks Trains sent me 4 locomotives this year, pretty much on my life long accumulation schedule.

Bill


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well not really a bash (no I don not want to "buy and argument") but having watched various of these large collections go up on the various forums -- some with unopened boxes. I have to ask also... why? I don't get that aspect either. The shells may be different, and tweak or two of the sound file -- but in most cases, it's the same toothpaste otherwise (or this is what it seems to me).


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mooner said:


> I'm less than 10 years into this hobby and think the whole thing is stupid. I keep buying and building but I don't know why. I'm now seeing a psychologist but it hasn't curbed my spending habits. For those who are full of clarity and serious, you are morons. For those who are addicted, it isn't your fault.


You are so correct!!!


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

I just recently began to slow down. I have more train items than a hobby store and I am dead serious. I have collected for 35 years and I have 2 - 4 of everything. Aside my gun collection I have a fortune in train items. It’s not uncommon for me to get 4 or 5 engines in a day via USPS, fedex and UPS. As I type this I just got a notification that a new CSX AC6000 BLI has been delivered and a bottle of cinnamon roll scent smoke fluid. laugh. 

It’s at my door right now. So to justify my spending? Eh.. hardly ever because I can’t seem to stop. I have engines in the box brand new, not even detailed that are 20 - 30 years old. I find things all the time that I forgot I even had. 

I am not sure what the obsession is and I know I can not or will not run 80% of my locomotives yet I see something I like and I buy it. I have never sold a single piece of my collection. 

Growing up my parents were and still are very conservative with money. I told myself many years ago that you live once and you work hard. If I am successful in life I will buy what I want and enjoy things. That’s exactly how I have lived my life so far. I am fortunate and been successful in my life therefore I have what I want. There’s no better love than the love you give yourself. 

So with that said does anyone know of any good deals around?? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::sold:


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I would guess some of the “obsessions” with collecting has to do with the “thrill of the hunt” especially when you don’t open the boxes of the stuff you buy.

My wife hates my collecting. I have slowed down quite a bit, but the interest is still there. 

The way I look at it, I could be a gambler or blow money in a bar somewhere and that money is gone forever.

The trains are not so much investments, but they keep me out of trouble to a certain degree. You can get your money back to some extent, if you have the time to sell each piece. Otherwise, it is time to call Trainz...

Tom


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

This is just about a perfect thread idea. I hope you do Youtube videos.

Anyway, my wife and I have an agreement. I spend the extra money I make, anyway I want to spend it. Extra money meaning what I make on the side doing whatever apart from our regular income. If I have the money to pay the credit card bill, all is cool. If not, may heaven help me.

Out-Of-Control collecting is a sickness. Maybe it's the result of some great unknown need. Whatever the root cause I hope they never figure it out. That "need" would probably cost a lot more.


----------



## Rich883 (Jul 15, 2015)

Art, not sure I really “justify” the purchase, if it is something I like and will use on the layout then I get it. I am not really a collector so I am not looking for specific models or such. I do have a certain amount of filtering my purchases, but more around will I use it vs a justification of the cost.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Krieglok said:


> The way I look at it, I could be a gambler or blow money in a bar somewhere and that money is gone forever


I used to tell my wife something similar......"I could spend all our money at the strip bar, and gambling and drinking"......

Which she would reply, "not if you're living in this house you won't".....

And thus ended the justification.....


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I am surprised that there has been so much interest in this thread, but I am really enjoying reading all your thoughts. 

I am reminded by some of the comments how much we have different takes on this subject. 

A very good train friend of mine has had stuff shipped to my house so his wife wouldn't see it and then has come over to get it and take it home while she was gone. At first I was very surprised at this. He said he "could spend his money on anything he wanted", but he didn't like the stress of having to justify it with his wife. He has cautioned me to never talk about train purchases with his wife. They are both very nice people.

Now the same friend called me today to get a phone number of someone that I had used to sell some trains that I now longer wanted. Obviously some of the same items were in both examples.

My wife can't understand why I want "more trains" either, but we don't fight about it. But I don't hide my purchases from her either. I can see why she has trouble understanding why I "need another engine". She feels that they are "over-priced" and why do I need so many? I can't justify the prices, but I need to do a better job of explaining the reasons why I "want" a special engine or set of cars. I am grateful that she pays enough attention to my hobby that she has an opinion, it would be much worse if she didn't care at all. 

I'm not trying to make any judgments about how anyone does these things. It is your business, not mine. I just thought it might be fun to share some of our experiences and learn from each other.

In any event, thanks for sharing your thoughts and experiences. I'm enjoying the ride, I hope you are too.

Art


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Chugman said:


> I am surprised that there has been so much interest in this thread, but I am really enjoying reading all your thoughts.
> 
> I am reminded by some of the comments how much we have different takes on this subject.
> 
> ...


Vintage toy trains make me happy (I lived that era). I never try to convince those who dislike vintage American made train collecting why they make me happy. They wouldn't understand and I'm not real sure I even know why. So as long as it doesn't cause trouble that makes me unhappy, I'll continue. Life is very short and we only get one shot at it. I chose to make that one shot...happy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have to hide anything I buy from my wife, we don't have secrets. Well, at least I don't, I'm not sure about her!


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

DJTrains said:


> ... Life is very short and we only get one shot at it.


"This is not a dress rehearsal." My words to a dear friend that can't seem to "stop and smell the roses".


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Life isn't short.....it's actually the longest thing you'll ever do.....


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Interesting discussion, one I've had in my own little head many times. Seems to me a main factor has to be How many $ does one have to play with before the hobby is taking away from the family (if U have one). 
Once that's dealt with, other considerations abound. How often do you actually run your trains? I seldom run mine, which bothers me. I'm 72, but still in relatively good health yet it takes my adopted kids bugging me to get me in the mood of running them. 
I do spend lots of time fixing and tinkering, painting, cleaning, oiling trucks, re-soldering bad connects, and probably get at least as big a kick out of just looking at my postwar trains - most of them not being big collector's items but I love them anyway. 
I've managed to cut back and seldom spend more than $200 a month, and like some guys (gals, too?), I don't drink, smoke or muck around with $ outside of my train and parts habit...


----------



## NewYork Northern RR (Dec 15, 2016)

I buy want I want if I have the money and I am sensible about it. Justify? No, to justify is a way of convincing yourself that what you just purchased you really need, when in your mind you really don't. Did I really need to by that $5000 car or could I have fixed up the one I have, could I have gone cheaper? Did I really need to move out of my 3200sq Ft house now that the kids are gone or did I WANT to move out of my house, that's not justification, that's called being prudent. The same with this hobby, why don't I have some of the $1200-$1500 steam engines the various manufacturers put out? One, because I don't see the reason to spend that kind of money on a model when I can use it for something else that I want a lot more. Now if I did spend that kind of money I would have to convince myself that I really needed it, and once I finally did convince myself that's called justification. Then when someone asks me about it I could give them all the reasons I thought up and feel good about my purchase, that's called justification. Everything I've bought in life I've wanted, some I've actually needed, like that screwdriver or that new refrigerator to replace the one that went bad. Do I have to justify those purchases? No, because I needed them. The Mohawk L3b that I just bought, do I have to justify that? No, because I wanted it. Like so many others have said I buy what I want, when I want, and I am smart about it. I don't use the mortgage money on a MTH Mohawk L3b or a Visionline GG1, I use it for the mortgage. If you have 5,6,7 models of the same thing, that's great! I do not see anything wrong with that, if that's what you want, then that's what you get and I'm happy for you. You only live once, live wisely and make good choices, that what I do.


----------



## GlennL (Dec 18, 2016)

Tom, LOL. if your wife is like mine, she see’s your collecting as money SHE could be spending.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

I have said for years, when the price of a model train is the same as a mortgage payment, we have a problem. I will not and can not justify that, so I collect what I can when I can, and stick to almost all postwar. It brings back memories and gives me joy. I can live without some of the bells and whistles (pun intended) and still enjoy my hobby of choice. If you can afford what is there and you want it, good for you, enjoy it, but speaking solely for myself, 1500 for a single piece, nope.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I have other hobbies and I'm not a "scale guy" nor Norman Rockwell artistic type like some gents here modeling scenes (they are lovely to see though). And focusing on prewar tinplate for restoration has ample opportunity for bargain hunting. In the end, everything from layout structure, trains, track transformers, etc. it all ups up.

I'm renovating the unused, unfinished utility section of my basement in an older home for a layout. Right now, I'm mixing all the leftover paint for the walls. Kills two birds with one stone: minimizes paint cost and I'm getting rid of all the cans (not easy to do now-a-days.

Gotta' have some blue for the sky backdrop ....

So I'll bring back a half can to the HD paint dept: "Can you add more blue, please."


----------



## rockstars1989 (Jan 19, 2020)

I buy from the secondary market. I get trains new or barley used. I save a fortune. So if I get a bad one now and again ...even with a repair bill I am way way ahead of the game. Nick


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Chugman said:


> I debated whether I should post this topic, but I decided to see get it off my chest and see if I am the only one.
> 
> Art


Good thing you did, this topic is a smash hit.

As for justifying money spent, it depends on income and what the hobby does for you.

Some railroad people spend thousands every year and never miss the money. There are those who can't spend the interest on their money. Others living hand-to-mouth can justify money spent if they pay their bills and the hobby is good for them and their families.

If the hobby makes the railroader and his family happy, it's a good thing. It's justified. If it makes you unhappy and threatens intimate relationships, it's not justified no matter the income. 

This is true of any hobby or diversion.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm fortunate that my wife and I maintain separate money. She buys her toys and I buy mine. But, we're also very frugal, so we both keep it in check. If I buy too much extra stuff that sits around unused for a few years then I'll sell it on ebay, usually breaking even or even making a few bucks.


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

With the new Lionel catalog, Lionel has made the decision for me by pricing themselves out of business!


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

I made this comment on another forum, and it's appropriate here as well. One of the dealers posted a price-list of Lionel's newest catalog a day or two ago, and the list seemed endless. In that format, it just drives home the point that Lionel is producing way, way, WAY too many products these days. And the prices are ridiculous -- which forces us mere mortals to pick and choose what we can actually bring home. Often that's MUCH less than what we would really like. But it is what it is.

In any event, it's pretty bad when you could EASILY spend $15K and not even fill up the trunk of your car. And if you have an SUV, you might need to spend upwards of $50K to fill up the cargo compartment. Just sayin'. 

I'm glad I built up a good portion of my roster years ago when there was a bit more of a "thud factor" to what we were buying in those days. Today, there's just TOO much of a premium for the high end products. WAY too much!!!

David


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Hmm yes only have 2 locos and a oval of track with some sidings and a mine and around 15 cars and the total is around 200$ That’s about 3 yrs worth of allowance and b day plus Christmas money waaaaaaaaay to much! So I agree with this entire thread


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

I got lucky inheriting a ton of o gauge from a friend. 6 locomotives and a ton of cars, buildings, track and so much more. 
Ive dropped about $200 on a coal loader and parts and now a coal station. Im lucky enough to have enough and stop...figure out a layout and fix it all then setup. Ive got stuff to sell too. while people say I will regret it, doubt it as I need to fund other things...


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

After I see the Lionel catalog today I will be able to answer that question.

Bill


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

Mooner said:


> I'm less than 10 years into this hobby and think the whole thing is stupid. I keep buying and building but I don't know why. I'm now seeing a psychologist but it hasn't curbed my spending habits. For those who are full of clarity and serious, you are morons. For those who are addicted, it isn't your fault.


Stop seeing the psychologist. You'll have more $$ for train stuff.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I just re-read this entire post. A very interesting one. It's now been about a year since I've bought an engine. (I only buy new MTH PS-3's) The only things I've been buying are some Menards buildings. I was going a little crazy with the engine purchases and actually only run 3 at a time on the layout so the rest just sit. However reducing my train purchases has not reduced my buying other toys. Case in point my 2019 Dodge Challenger Hellcat Redeye.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Spence said:


> However reducing my train purchases has not reduced my buying other toys. Case in point my 2019 Dodge Challenger Hellcat Redeye. <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />


how bout a pic? 

I too have many hobbies and now buying train stuff added a slight dent in my hobbies. limited fun budget.

rc cars/home automation/computers/paintball and my truck. built it when i was 16 with my father in 1989... and here it is today..


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

How about a short video!


----------



## WMnut (Oct 23, 2019)

rockstars1989 said:


> I buy from the secondary market. I get trains new or barley used. I save a fortune. So if I get a bad one now and again ...even with a repair bill I am way way ahead of the game. Nick


I do the same, it only makes sense, just purchased the Lionel Western Maryland # 6 Shay, $408.00 like new in the box, dealers want 700.00 to 900.00, i think new it was over 1,000.00.
Saved money for another train....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Riggzie said:


> my truck. built it when i was 16 with my father in 1989... and here it is today..
> 
> 
> View attachment 522796


 Here's another fine mess you've gotten us into Ollie!


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Fire21 said:


> Here's another fine mess you've gotten us into Ollie!


im only runnin 40 inch tires.. I found ruts from a truck 2 weeks go that burried himself there.. 54s!!!!!

found out later. I broke in that hole and was stuck for 5h. took 3 trucks and 5h to get me out!!!!

front drivers side.. about 2-3 foot forward and it sinks to over 6ft deep!!!!


----------



## rockstars1989 (Jan 19, 2020)

Excellent reply to the thread ROCKY. Lionels actions have enabled me to capitalize. Guys are dumping their JLC Locomotives for a 3rd of what they paid for. them to help finance the Lionel Vision Line products.Nick


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Well the current Lionel Big Book made it very easy to say " I can't justify the bucks for this item ". Looks like the CC gets a breather for a few months.

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't have any problems with buying trains, my wife has that covered.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Interesting subject....it’s my one true vice in life, spending on model trains. I find the best way to curb spending is to not visit websites..
I’m still trying to wrap my mind around the Athearn announcement of their new cabooses with a price of $149...I’m guessing the management at Athearn is only concerned with the present day ( ie - make the dollars now), because in 20 years time I think a lot of the free spending in model trains is going to dry up...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Spence - awesome video. 

A friend of mine, has a sister that owns a Hellcat...speeding tickets / and suspensions followed...cheers


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

rockstars1989 said:


> Excellent reply to the thread ROCKY. Lionels actions have enabled me to capitalize. Guys are dumping their JLC Locomotives for a 3rd of what they paid for. them to help finance the Lionel Vision Line products.Nick


I couldn't find this Loco in any lists for JLC issues.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

rockstars1989 said:


> Excellent reply to the thread ROCKY. Lionels actions have enabled me to capitalize. Guys are dumping their JLC Locomotives for a 3rd of what they paid for. them to help finance the Lionel Vision Line products.Nick


I couldn't find this Loco in any lists for JLC issues.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Art, I have that problem. My hobby budget is way lower than many who have commented. An engine out of the new Lionel book is out of the question, much less Golden Gate. I buy used engines almost exclusively, and there must be a reason I buy it, not just that I run across it and buy on a whim. However, I sometimes feel bad because I am now retired but my wife is still working, although I bring in a lot more money than she does. I do find that some new purchases are a better fit for the themes I have, so I end up selling ones that may have fallen to the bottom of the list.

Since you feel better about cancelling the order, then you did the right thing!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

My wife saw me reading this thread last night and said, "Don't lie to them - tell them the truth. That fact is you never justify your train expenses, you just buy what you want."


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Lee, She knows you buy within your budget!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Lee Willis said:


> My wife saw me reading this thread last night and said, "Don't lie to them - tell them the truth. That fact is you never justify your train expenses, you just buy what you want."


Sounds like me. If I have the cash, I'll buy it. I don't have to justify anything to anyone.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> My wife saw me reading this thread last night and said, "Don't lie to them - tell them the truth. That fact is you never justify your train expenses, you just buy what you want."




Sounds like me but I sell stuff off that I feel like it is time to move on from before I buy. I’m contemplating on making a very huge purchase but want to see how it works out with another deal before I dive in to the big purchase


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I do the same thing Tim. Besides, I don't have room to run or display much more than I already have anyway.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mark Boyce said:


> Lee, She knows you buy within your budget!


He just has a big budget!


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> He just has a big budget!


Yes, far bigger than mine! :laugh: And that is fine by me. I just enjoy seeing and reading about the engines others own!!! :thumbsup:


----------

